# Rusted Exhaust Manifold Bolt w/ Lock



## jays69covt (Apr 21, 2009)

Any suggestions on how to remove a rusted Exhaust Manifold Bolt w/ Lock from a 69 GTO 400?
7 of 8 Bolts have been removed with a lot of Penetrating Oil and Constant pressure. Last bolt has lock on it. Tabs are rusted off or rusted to the bolt head. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks, Jay


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

heat it? beat on it a little?


----------



## jays69covt (Apr 21, 2009)

I picked up a mini-torch this week. Hopefully I'll get a chance to try it this weekend.


----------



## starnest (Oct 27, 2010)

You will need to cut the lock if you can't pry it back from the bolt head. Best to cut it with a chisel unless you are lucky enough to be able to get at it with a sawzall or hacksaw.

Using heat is tricky:
using heat to expand the hole is preferred, but it's not likely that you can heat the area of the head to make a difference;
heating the bolt to make it expand in the hole may break it loose, but be careful because the heat may take the temper out of the bolt and it will break off in the head.

Striking the bolt head with a hammer may jar it loose, just don't buggar up the head so that your socket won't fit.

Usually the best bet (after releaseing/cutting the lock) is soaking in penetrating oil (repeatedly) and working patiently with an impact wrench.

The good news is that if you do break the bolt, the head can be drilled and tapped.
I've seen where careful drilling with left hand drills (successively larger bits) results in the bolt coming out while drilling with the threads intact.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Take a wire brush and clean the area around the base of the bolt. Heat the head around the bolt and melt a candle into the base of the bolt, just shove the candle at it. Make sure it is good and hot. The wax will wick its way into the threads and help to ease removal. 

Unfortunately, repeated heating and cooling cycles can weaken the bolt taking the temper out of the steel. Go slow and work it back and forth slowly, loosening and tightening. 

Patients!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

jays69covt said:


> Any suggestions on how to remove a rusted Exhaust Manifold Bolt w/ Lock from a 69 GTO 400?
> 7 of 8 Bolts have been removed with a lot of Penetrating Oil and Constant pressure. Last bolt has lock on it. Tabs are rusted off or rusted to the bolt head. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Jay


drill the bolt head in the center enough to weaken it. then use a vice grips to twist it off. once the manifold is removed it should be easy to turn the leftover stud out with a vice grips.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I have never had any luck with those mini torches. You want fast heat. I like to ues mapp gas. You can get a can at any hardware store. When you do get it off I always use gr 8 bolts on the ex manifolds because of what you are going through now, it probably won't be your last time.

Good luck,
Dimitri


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

+1 on the Mapp Gas. Or Oxy/Acetalyene.


----------

